#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-06
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<pro-rsoft> hi
<pro-rsoft> whats this channel about
<Burgundavia> this is for fridge.ubuntu.com
<pro-rsoft> ok
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-08
<Rinchen> nixternal, ping
<Rinchen> Are you ok with me assigning you the CSS bugs? Calendar and search results?
<Rinchen> bug 2641 , bug 2642 , bug 2643
<Rinchen> to evaluate and close if so desired?
<Rinchen> nixternal, I just spoke with NewZ and I'm going to assign them to him.
* beuno cheers for Rinchen's fridge cleanup
<Rinchen> I've also poked the sysadmins about the http vs https issue
<Rinchen> it's happening partly because of the other services on the box (one of which I own)
<Rinchen> unfortunately it won't be fixed for a bit as other items are in front of it.
<beuno> great, at least things are moving!    will nixternal be able to play with the CSS?
<beuno> I haven't seen the outcome of that
<Rinchen> Yes. NewZ will contact Rich tomorrow morning about it
<beuno> yay!
<Rinchen> with luck all of the css items will be fixed tomorrow
<LaserJock> good
<LaserJock> the fridge frontpage makes me cringe
<Rinchen> I'm not prepared to take action on Jenda's blueprint for translation yet. I need to progress further with NewZ on our previous improvement plan for the Fridge before I can reasonably consider it.
<Rinchen> With only a small fraction of NewZ's time available, it's been slow.
* beuno looks up Jenda's blueprint
<Rinchen> however I've been working on items behind the scenes directly related other Fridge concerns which were never filed as bugs or blueprints.
<beuno> Rinchen: any examples?
* beuno misses the pony on the fridge
<Rinchen> examples: yes but they are tied in with non-Fridge material which will be released shortly...so I have to beg off answering that question until they are announced.
<jenda> heya
<beuno> aaah, right, super secret stuff is always fun
<jenda> Rinchen: what me there?
<jenda> *what's me
<Rinchen> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/fridge/+spec/rosetta-available
<jenda> ah
* jenda totally forgot about taht
<jenda> :)
<jenda> ok, I'm back off to work.
<Rinchen> The working concept regarding that spec at the moment is that drupal is already translated so we could install those extra modules.  It's on the list but the execution of the list is a bit slow due to resources.
* beuno wonders how the articles in different language would work
<Rinchen> They'd have to go into a translation queue of some sort. So, while the UI might be in, say, Spanish, English text would need to be translated. The feed to that could then be used by Spanish Speaking LoCo's that have their own websties
<Rinchen> er websites
<Rinchen> We've also been toying with the idea of moving from Drupal to Django
<LaserJock> oh really?
<LaserJock> that'd be interesting
<LaserJock> just for fridge?
<Rinchen> no :-)
<Rinchen> which is why it's not done yet
<LaserJock> I imagine
* beuno high-fives LaserJock for getting the secret out of Rinchen
<LaserJock> although it's somewhat frustrating to keep changing things
<LaserJock> many many ubuntu-related sites around the communit when to drupal because the main site did
<LaserJock> and they could get the theme, etc.
<Rinchen> Yeah, we wanted to know more about Django's possibility before we upgraded Drupal but then the security issue came about and chewed up research time so...it slowed us donw
<LaserJock> mhm, makes sense
<LaserJock> we were just tossing around the idea of using Django for MOTU
<Rinchen> I haven't really mentioned django to the Fridge at whole yet (Rich and Daniel know about it)
<Rinchen> because we're not sure we can support it
<Rinchen> so I didn't want to get everyone's hopes up
<LaserJock> now that our machine is ... moved I don't know what that'll do
<LaserJock> I believe we might have to rewrite parts of REVU
<Rinchen> If we were to roll out Django, there is a good chance we can use a single instance to support a number of areas (Fridge, websites, Motu, etc) but it would have to be cleared with our webmaster, IS, and marketing.
<LaserJock> sure
<Rinchen> Anyway, too many unknowns which is why I haven't mentioned this before. It's not a secret, it just hasn't been researched enough to know if it's feasible.
<Rinchen> btw, if it does turn out to be feasible, we have the possibility of rather significantly improving the fridge editor's job.
<Rinchen> which is what I'm after most at this point.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-08-09
<beuno> internet isn't very stable at the conference  :(
<beuno> Rinchen: anyway, if you have it, can you email it to me?  :D
* beuno suspects another internet outage coming
<Rinchen> huh?
<Rinchen> have what?
<beuno> Rinchen: a bigger pic of the pony  :D
<beuno> er
<beuno> <beuno> Rinchen: hey there, you don't have a bigger picture of Canonical's pony by any chance, do you?
<beuno> * beuno is finishing his slides
<beuno> it seems none of my messages go through
<Rinchen> not sure, let me look
<beuno> 64px seems too small for the slides
<Rinchen> I don't have that picture in any other size, sorry
<beuno> Rinchen: np, thanks
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-08-04
<kane> hi
<qense> hello
<Burgundavia> hello
<qense> I've got a small idea for the fridge. At the Ubuntu NL planet we've got a Ubuntero of the month. Every month someone is interviewed about his/her life in and out the ubuntu community. The person than appoints someone for the next month. Wouldn't such a thing be nice for the fridge?
<Burgundavia> that would rock
<Burgundavia> are you able to write it?
<qense> I think I would. :)
<qense> It's not that much work, you just need to think of the questions and make time to chat with the subject.
<qense> s/would/could btw
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> fire off an email to ubuntu-news explaining this
<qense> I'll do that
<qense> sent!
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-08-06
<nalioth> sladen: you about?
<sladen> nalioth: yus
